# Just Back



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey all,

Just got back from my first "real" trip. We put 4000 miles on the 28BHS in 3 weeks. Went from southern NJ to Niagra Falls. Unfortunately, we did not camp there. Stayed at a motel in Buffalo. The falls were awesome though. We did all the standard touristy things ie, ride on the Maid Of The Mist, Tunnel behind the falls etc. Had a great time.

From there we went to Mackinaw Island in the straits between the upper and lower penninsula of MI. We camped on the mainland and took there ferry over to the island. I highly recommend Mackinaw Island. No motorized vehicles on the island. We took horseback and carriage rides, toured Ft Mackinaw on the bluffs, and looked at the Grand Hotel (where the movie "Somewhere In Time" was filmed). It was awesome. Cool little town with lots of character.

Next we went into Canada and drove all the way around the North shore of Lake Superior thru Thunder Bay and into northern MN. Spent the day at Ft William in Thunder Bay, and then 4 days in Grand Marais MN. The campground there was pretty nice, and Grand Marais is on of my favorite places in the world. It is an artistic little town on Lake Superior with all kind of personality. There is a folk arts school there were you can take courses in canoe building, timberframe home construction, basket weaving etc. Beautiful views and awesome people.

Spent a week at the inlaws in St Paul MN, then due east back to NJ.

The Outback was outstanding. After out pop-up, it was like being at the Marriott. It perfomed admirably. We only had one problem when I blew a tire on the PA turnpike on the last day. I have a few questions about that, but I will post it seperately under the "towing" section.

The Turbo/Maxx fan mod was great. Easily the best mod I did. As a result of the trip, there are some other mods we want to do.

1. Shelves or drawers in the closets in place of the hanging space there now.
2. Do the leveling mod on the outside stove
3. Do the gas charged strut mod to hold the queen bed up and make that storage space more accessable
4. Replace the current mini blinds

Sorry to be home again, and even sorrier that I have to go to work tomorrow


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree, those mini blinds need to go. A buddy of mine has a 31' Minnie Winnie, and they come with a day/night honeycomb type shade. I liked them, but I don't know if they will work with the window cranks.

Guess it will be roller shades.

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Mac,
What day were you on the Island? We were there on July 29th. Your right it is great! We were there a couple years ago and it rained the whole day. But this time the weather was perfect. We did the horse trolley tour and the Fort. And of course, lots of shopping and FUDGE!








We also did the Historic Trolley Tour in Mackinaw City the day before. It was really cool too. They took you over the bridge on the trolley. The tour took you to St. Ignace to a Indian Museum and to Castle Rock. 
We tried to get tickets to do the Lighthouse Tour thru Shepler's. But you have to have reservations 6 months in advance to go. I don't even know when I'm taking a vacation 6 months prior. 
But we had a great time too. Glad everything went well for you. We put about 1000 miles on our Outback for that trip.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Golden Mom

Sorry it took a while for me to get back to you. I've been trying to catch up at work.

We were on the island on the 24th, so we were there about a week before you. The weather was awsome the day we were there too. In the 70's and not a cloud in the sky.

We missed the Mackinaw City tour, although we did spend an evening walking around the city (ice cream at the DQ). We stayed at Mill Creek Campground right outside of the city.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome home Mac!
I gotta agree with you on GRAND MARAIS. I love that place too! We hiked all the STATE PARKS on the North Shore a year ago, and stayed at LUTSEN, MN. Rode the alpine slides, and saw some waterfalls.
My nephew has a band up there called CREW JONES. They play all over MN, but are based in Grand Marais.
Glad you had fun!

PS...did you eat at "The Angry Trout?"


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

JollyMon

We thought about eating at the angry trout, but opted to buy some fresh lake trout caught just a few hours before and cook it at the camper. Awesome!!!!

My wife and I did get up every morning (let the kids sleep in) and have doughnuts and coffe at "The Best Doughnuts In The World".

My love of that area goes back a few years. When I was in younger (early 80's), I ran a canoeing outfitters 30 miles up the Gunflint Trail for 3 summers. Still qualifies as the best job I ever had. Life was so much simpler back then. I still have friends up the trail and was able to stop in and see a few of them on this trip.

We are going to make a stop in Grand Marais a staple every time we visit the inlaws in St. Paul.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hopefully we'll make another trip up the North Shore next summer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I am glad you had a great trip. I thought I was brave dry camping for a week...3 weeks on the road...must have been awesome.

I agree the mini's have to go. Currently looking for some replacement that are room darkening as well.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I posted a pic of mine in a thread about it today, and in the gallery. I scrapped my blinds today and hung the shades.


----------

